# Kann Pfad zu einem Image auf dem Webserver nicht angeben



## goberger (29. Jun 2004)

Methode: getImage()

Ich finde nicht die korrekte Syntax, um den Pfad zu einem
Bild im Webverzeichnis anzugeben.

Lade ich das Bild aus dem Verzeichnis wäre die
Syntax:

kessel=tk1.getImage("//var//www//htdocs//irgendwas//kessel3.gif");

Wie würde die Syntax lauten, wenn das Applet auf dem 
Webserver geladen wird ?

Hat da jemand eine Idee ???

Vielen Dank

GBerger


----------



## meez (29. Jun 2004)

Kenn mich nicht aus mit Applets...Aber sollte das nicht eine URI sein??


----------



## Dante (30. Jun 2004)

Applet.getCodeBase() liefert dir die Codebase des Applets (wird wohl die aus dem Applet-Tag sein), damit solltest du ja berechnen können wo das Bild dann relativ dazu liegt.


----------

